# Kelly Worden



## MJS (Mar 4, 2008)

Some clips from the Water & Steel '07

[yt]iSbaM7oAoIc[/yt]

[yt]JJk4YUb01DY[/yt]

[yt]E7XgZivGLGs[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2008)

He's certainly intense!


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2008)

I've never had the chance to train with him, but I've heard nothing but good things from people who have worked/spoken to him.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2008)

I went to one of his seminars here in Indiana. I was glad to have the chance to finally see him in person!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2008)

A number of my Kuntaw friends train with him regularly.  The above clips were shot by Matt Lamphere a board member here and also at FMATalk.  Bill Bednarick also goes and trains with Kelly.  

No doubt about it he is intense and also a good teacher based on everything that I have heard.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 5, 2008)

Datu Worden is an amazing instructor and if you do have the chance to train with him, I would highly recommend it.

I am putting together the flyer and will have it out this week, but we are hosting him in April for a three day camp.  In case you're interested.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Mar 5, 2008)

Simply put, Datu Worden is the real deal.


----------



## darkavenger (Mar 7, 2008)

Affirmative.

Datu Worden is the real deal.

His method of instruction, critical thinking, and system connection is superb.

If you have not had the opportunity to be exposed to NSI or Datu Kelly, find a way and make it happen.  It is worth the effort.


----------



## chris arena (Mar 8, 2008)

FYI

Datu and Remy Jr. will be holding a seminar at Datu Worden's new gym in Puyallup Wa. next Wed 16 from 9:am to 3m. emy will be covering stick and hand-to-hand locking above the typical Tapi play and Datu will be covering empty hand blade line relations. www.kellyworden.com. for details.

On Saturday, Remy will be teaching at my school in University Place, then we will all pack up and jam to the Datu's new school on Sunday. www.modernarnis.com. 

Chris Arena


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed those videos.  I'd like to attend the one in Hilliard, but I work that weekend.


----------

